# x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (warning large pictures)



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

first the location of the oil drain on the g-60 block 









next is where the head gasket extends past the block to cover where the x-flow head hangs over








here is the culprit, this oval drain hole has been moved from its location on other 8v heads,i would assume for packaging reasons








this is where the ABA head gasket covers up the oil drain hole in the head and essentially relocates it to the position that most blocks have it








next is what the head looks like on the block with no head gasket so you can see how much the x-flow heads oil drain overhangs the block








and lastly what it looks like with the head installed with the ABA headgasket








hope that helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








[Modified by nigel, 10:06 PM 10-13-2002]


[Modified by nigel, 10:07 PM 1-20-2003]


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hope that helps somebody[HR][/HR]​
not really.. the pics dont work


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

Would this be the same for the JH block also?


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

What headgasket did you use? There were no other mods...you just bolted it right on?


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (EuroVeeDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What headgasket did you use? There were no other mods...you just bolted it right on?[HR][/HR]​yes it bolted right on with no other modifications, i have done this with the advice of a couple of vortexers who have also done this with g-60 block and x-flow head and still do not have any leaks. it is a g-60 block but i would assume that the oil drian would be in the same spot for virtually all 8v and even 16 v engines
i assume you are able to see the pictures?


[Modified by nigel, 5:53 PM 10-12-2002]


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

if you cannot see the pictures right click on the where they are supposed to be, then click on properties, then high light the url address, roght click on that and select copy, open a new window and paste the copied address, and you will then be able to see the pictures


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

Yeah, I just copied and pasted the URL...
What headgasket are you using?
Thanks for the great info too! I plan on putting my x-flow head on my JH block for a upcoming turbo install








-Drew


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (EuroVeeDub)*

you have to use the ABA head gasket when installing an x-flow head on a g-60 block
both the g-60 and the ABA headgaskets are a similar metal construction but the ABA has an extension that covers the relocated oil drain hole.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you have to use the ABA head gasket when installing an x-flow head on a g-60 block[HR][/HR]​Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now, if only the CIS injectors would fit a x-flow head....
Might go SDS or Holley Commander 950 though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (EuroVeeDub)*












[Modified by nigel, 9:04 PM 10-13-2002]


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (EuroVeeDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you have to use the ABA head gasket when installing an x-flow head on a g-60 block
Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now, if only the CIS injectors would fit a x-flow head....
Might go SDS or Holley Commander 950 though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​








you mean like this ??


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you mean like this ??[HR][/HR]​The pic wouldnt load...but are you talking about this : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=545662&postid=4791224#4791224


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (EuroVeeDub)*

yes guess you already found it


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

Any leaks yet man?
It's weird...it almost seems like the VW engineers _knew_ that people would be trying to pull off this swap








Do you know of a place to get the ABA headgasket set for pretty cheap?


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (EuroVeeDub)*

What is your compression like? What numbers are you getting? 8:1 or lower due to the new head.


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (GTI2lo)*

should be very close to the same the head cc'd out to the same as the g-60 head.
although i have hads people tell me that the x-flow head is 2cc's bigger


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

Are you actually running this setup yet? If so, how's it holding up?


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (EuroVeeDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are you actually running this setup yet? If so, how's it holding up?[HR][/HR]​no iam still building, having the exhaust manifold and turbo exhaust housing ceramic coated. 
however ask bunnylove he has the same setup with no problems and he is making big numbers.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

Hell yeah, 12.70 @ 108 and only his 6th time running ever








I guess it _does_ work pretty well


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (EuroVeeDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hell yeah, 12.70 @ 108 and only his 6th time running ever








I guess it _does_ work pretty well







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

I'm doing this on a PG bottom end (G60) bored to 1.9l and the headgasket JRC told me to use with the 1.9 which is I think a euro ABA one anyways. We'll see how it holds up. The head we're using is going to be port and polished, add a custom intake manifold and billet fuel rail and call it a day. Hopefully I'll have pics soon.
CC


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (EuroVeeDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do you know of a place to get the ABA headgasket set for pretty cheap?[HR][/HR]​They're pretty cheap anywhere, IMPEX has them for like $19.50 and I've seen them for $16 or so other places.
-Nate


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

Nigel I had a local machine shop weld half of the oil return, on the head, closed to match the block. Cost $30us and then decked the head for another $25us. Did this so I could use the pricey g60 gasket that I had already purchased, before I decided to use the cross flow head. I do believe the g60 gasket has a smaller bore than the aba 83.75mm but not positive. This would raise compression slightly. Just thought I'd post my experiance.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (SaabFan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They're pretty cheap anywhere, IMPEX has them for like $19.50 and I've seen them for $16 or so other places.
-Nate[HR][/HR]​Got a url for IMPEX? Where did you see them for $16?
Thanks BTW, the lowest price I could find so far is like $68 (thats for the whole head gasket set though)


----------



## Sahale (Apr 9, 1999)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (EuroVeeDub)*

I've bought them from http://www.steveseuroasian.com/ I seem to remember them being pretty darn cheap.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (Sahale)*

daaaaaamn $15.51







Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (EuroVeeDub)*

I'll post some pics of my PnP'd X-flowed head on a G60 bottom end bored out to 1.9l. Schimmel is making a custom intake manifold with the bottom portion of the X-flow intake. We're using a OBD1 VR6 throttle body. Might need to use the throttle cable from a VR6 too. I'm hoping this whole project will be done before the 15th time frame. Once again I'll try to get some pics up.
CC
Edit Spelling


[Modified by CorradoCody, 5:52 AM 12-8-2002]


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (CorradoCody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll post some pics of mt PnP'd X-flowed head on a G60 bottom end bored out to 1.9l. Schimmel is making a custom intake manifold with the bottom portion of the X-flow intake. We're using a OBD1 VR6 throttle body. Might need to use the throttle cable from a VR6 too. I'm hoping this whole project will be done before the 15th time frame. Once again I'll try to get some pics up.
CC[HR][/HR]​How much is the custom log manifold going to cost you? I am looking to get one built as well. I am also doing a PG bottom with ABA head. 
I have another question, maybe someone can answer without me posting in 2.0 forum. Can i get the ABA head to flow to 7000RPMS? I plan to use a T3/TO4E 60 trim .63 a/r, i want my power up top. Let me know your thoughts, i wanna rev up to 7K maybe even more.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (GTI RB)*

I was running a 1.8 bottom end with X-flow head, all i had done was the ABA headgasket with ARP studs, held up fine, no problem!


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (euroroccoT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was running a 1.8 bottom end with X-flow head, all i had done was the ABA headgasket with ARP studs, held up fine, no problem![HR][/HR]​What oil pump did you use? Im gonna be removing the oil pan to install a tapped on anyway... so if I need to run the ABA oil pump, I might as well install it then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (EuroVeeDub)*

aba head will run to 7000 rpm without problems. Best to get a OBD 1 head and then you get the better vavle springs from the factory. If not just put in the TT vavle springs.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (GTI2lo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]aba head will run to 7000 rpm without problems. Best to get a OBD 1 head and then you get the better vavle springs from the factory. If not just put in the TT vavle springs.[HR][/HR]​With what kind of work? The people in the 2.0 forum are saying the x-flo will not flow that high in the RPM range.
Oh and by the way an ABA oil pump does bolt into the PG and it costs less!! Just make sure you use the snorkel from the PG, i think there is a slight difference.


[Modified by GTI RB, 11:25 PM 12-8-2002]


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (GTI RB)*

some one was asking questions about this so back to the top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

Okay, Nigel, I'm glad you brought this back to the top. 
When you're mounting this motor(or any PG block) into an A1, whaddya do about that big hole in the block that's underneath the passenger side motormount? From the factory there's a steel block off plate, sealing the coolant in with a big fat o-ring. I've suspect I could bolt my A1 motor mount right overtop of this block off plate, but that's going to move the motor towards the drivers side by about 1/8" or however thick that block off plate is. Considering the tq and stress of a turbo motor, I'm not too excited about the idea of having the motor slightly out of position. 
Any one got any suggestions? I've come up withe a few ideas, but I'd like to see what people have done that worked well.........
Also just noted that your intake valves are dished, where as mine are definitely not. Interesting. What year crossflow head ya got there? 


[Modified by Andrew Stauffer, 4:58 AM 1-21-2003]


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (Andrew Stauffer)*

An early OBD-1 cross flow, it has bigger ports without the protrusion that is cast into the ports later heads.
I was planning on bolting my mount right over top of the coolant cover, i just bought a new O-ring from the dealer. I know 2 guys around here that are running this setup with the factory G-60 supercharger one of them runs 14's with no leaking or extra stress from that area


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (Andrew Stauffer)*

In regards to the block off plate on the side of the G60 block....I took one off my orginal Rabbit motor and sawed off the alternator mounting brackey. Then I had it welded ontp the gr0 plate. The same thing for the engine mount ring. I just choped it off and had it welded to the G60 plate. Mine is holding up like its from the factroy, Ill try and snap some pics for you. Just make sure the person doing the welds is good.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

Okay, so they're not seeing any issues like the drivers side differential flange seals going frequently, or ruinning more CVs than drag racing typically does? Hmmm, maybe I'll do the same thing then. No need to create extra work if I don't need to. 
My head is an OBD 1 German built head as well. Wonder why the diff in valves? Interesting.... 
RAbbid Rabbit, just saw your post, I'd love to see that pic. I had thought of doing that, but didn't really want to count on someone getting the angle of that motor mount "ring" just right. 


[Modified by Andrew Stauffer, 12:56 PM 1-21-2003]


----------



## advancedynamics (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (Andrew Stauffer)*



> Okay, Nigel, I'm glad you brought this back to the top.
> When you're mounting this motor(or any PG block) into an A1, whaddya do about that big hole in the block that's underneath the passenger side motormount? From the factory there's a steel block off plate, sealing the coolant in with a big fat o-ring. I've suspect I could bolt my A1 motor mount right overtop of this block off plate, but that's going to move the motor towards the drivers side by about 1/8" or however thick that block off plate is. Considering the tq and stress of a turbo motor, I'm not too excited about the idea of having the motor slightly out of position.
> Any one got any suggestions? I've come up withe a few ideas, but I'd like to see what people have done that worked well........."
> 
> I have done several A-1 PG swaps and I always bolt the motor mount plate over the block off plate. The chassis has some adjustability where the motor mounts bolt in, so it will compensate for the extra width. The only problem is the alternator bottom mount (the one the alternator pivots on). In order to fit that on you'll have to file or grind away about 1/8 of an inch off the inside of the side mounting part (where the two bolts that also hold the motor mount go). Then make a piece of 1/8" steel into a spacer to go between the alternator bracket and the motor mount (you'll see why when you go to bolt it all together). This method has worked for me with engines making over 250HP. Another trick is to use a new stock side motormount with the prothane (available cheap through JC whitney) poly insert. This supports the original mount and helps it last longer, without added vibration. Use the inserts for both the pass. side motor mount and the drivers side tranny mount and then use the poly front mount with a stock rear tranny mount. This works very well and lasts for a long time. I hope that helps.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (advancedynamics)*

Good scoop in this thread on dealing with that hole. Thanks guys. 
Why the heck is that hole there, anyways? Seems a bit odd, a big oval hole with a steel cover and a fat oring.


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (Andrew Stauffer)*

I use a mk-3 serpentine belt system instead of the regular alternator that way it is quieter and lasts longer. 
so your saying that poly mount re-enforcements work well without added vibration?


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (GTI RB)*

In regards to the custom intake manifold Bill Schimmel has them for $750 with custom fuel rail. Click on my sig.
CC
Edit for clarification


[Modified by CorradoCody, 6:15 AM 2-22-2003]


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (CorradoCody)*

Oh yeah, almost forgot the pics...
















































There you go. Almost finished.
CC


----------



## MiCrO (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (CorradoCody)*

can you please update the link for you dtafast web site i clicked it and got a web page talking about how this online terrorist supports france in there no war decision, and god bless iraq and that jaz....















edit: nevermind i guess they have been haxed


[Modified by MiCrO, 11:35 AM 2-22-2003]


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (MiCrO)*

Look on Schimmels web page. There is some info on DTA under products. 
http://www.schimmelperformance.com/dta.htm Here you go. The problem has been fixed so you can see it again.
CC


[Modified by CorradoCody, 6:55 PM 3-1-2003]


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (CorradoCody)*

TTT


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

man i love this post im going to be doing the g60 bottom xflow head and t3 turbo 
keep up the nice work guys


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (wolf rocco)*

Ok I'm just about to buy a crossflow from a guy. It has 89000 miles on it. Think it'll be ok?
anyways i plan to do this in may and try the cis injection but my real question is what the hell are you guys talking about with this block off plate and hole and crap? I have a JH engine and maybe it doesn't have what your talking about on it but if this does apply to what I'm going to do could someone take a pic or something or explain more I'm confused?
Oh ya and do I Just need to get a smaller belt for my alternator and extend the bracket for it to work with a custom intake?
thanks


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (purplerabbit)*

Back to the PG block + X-Flow Head + ABA Head Gasket... Even though there are several people running this setup, I would rather have piece of mind that the passages lined up. Would it impede anything by welding part of the oil drain hole so they matched up? This is planned to be a big HP car with lots of boost (I plan on going through many head gaskets).


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (KrautFed)*

I had a local machine shop weld half of the oil return on the head to match the PG block. Cost $30us and then decked the head for another $25us. Small price to pay for piece of mind.


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (Quiz)*

True that. Anyone else have pics of their Xflow setups?
CC


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (CorradoCody)*

Here's a progress pic of my engine. Drives like a dream, can't wait til she's broke in and Bill can do some more aggressive programming.








CC


_Modified by CorradoCody at 1:02 AM 5-7-2003_


----------



## littlejohnsVWheads (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: x-flow head on g-60 block step by step (nigel)*

this is what i want to do.
just wish the pics were still up


----------

